# LR showing wrong thumbnails



## SueMac (Oct 10, 2015)

Every once in awhile LR will show the wrong thumbnail photo.  When I go to process the pix in the development module, the thumbnail changes to the correct one.  I don't see this problem if I go over to ACR.

Any ideas why?


----------



## chris02 (Oct 10, 2015)

Also have the same issue with windows LR, just got used to it now by clicking on a another image then going back again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

There used to be a bug that LR would get confused if you renamed photos, using the same name as other photos in the same folder, and that would cause the wrong thumbnail to be displayed.  I don't suppose you've renamed these photos, have you?


----------



## SueMac (Oct 12, 2015)

So that's what causes this bug.  Yes, I did a re-name.  Once I closed out LR and re-started the computer all is ok now.  Thanks for the tip.  I generally don't do a re-name but this time I did.  I'll pay attention to that on the next batch of photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmmm, ok, it's back!  Which version of LR are you using?


----------



## SueMac (Oct 12, 2015)

The latest update, forget which # that is.  Did the update last week.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Sue.  I'll look out for it.


----------



## SueMac (Oct 12, 2015)

This had happened before with the previous version of LR, I just didn't know why.  I think the re-naming is what got it confused.  All ok now.


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 13, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There used to be a bug that LR would get confused if you renamed photos, using the same name as other photos in the same folder, and that would cause the wrong thumbnail to be displayed.  I don't suppose you've renamed these photos, have you?



I'm in the same boat as Chris..  I also just got used to it.

I DO rename, but I can assure you that what they're renamed to is in no way *near* what other photos are in the same folder (nor any other folder, for that matter).  I don't know if you remember me mentioning it, but I'm the one that uses a very LOOONG filename.  

If it matters, I rename after import due to the issue of the original filename not being preserved if done during import - which unbelievably is _still_ not resolved after all this time, but I digress.


----------



## chris02 (Oct 13, 2015)

Same as Hoggy I bulk rename within folders but never with the same name. Had this issue with all version of 5 and now 6.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 13, 2015)

The issue is probably not the new name, but the original name. Does your camera reset its counter after you format a memory card? Some so, and with some cameras you can choose what the counter should do. If the counter is reset each time, that is what might confuse Lightroom.


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 13, 2015)

As for me, I've always had all my cameras set to keep the filename sequences going.  And I usually would import from 1 camera, maybe once every other month or month.  (Yeah, I need to go out and take some more photos one of these decades, but I'm trying to learn some pixel editing things lately.  a.k.a., photographic art.  )


----------



## chris02 (Oct 15, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> The issue is probably not the new name, but the original name. Does your camera reset its counter after you format a memory card? Some so, and with some cameras you can choose what the counter should do. If the counter is reset each time, that is what might confuse Lightroom.



My Nikon is set to continuous numbering so I do not think this is the issue.


----------

